# Cooper, The Crocodile-Retriever



## RyFly95 (May 22, 2013)

Hello, our 3.5 Month Golden named Cooper has been giving us plenty of issues

Biting: Clothes, shoes, carpet, hands, feet, legs, etc.

We have tried many things such as: Bitter apple, "Yanking his leash", yelling "No!", combined with giving him something else to play with, or even ignoring him. Nothing seems to work. 

The 3 of us seem to be at our wit's end with him, one moment he is the sweetest thing, and the next he has latched onto your shirt and thrashes about like a crocodile.

Also, he goes on the so-called "rampages" where he gets all riled up, runs around the room and takes great leaps onto the furniture or people, mouth ready to bite.

Basically, the "whole shebang", combined with biting on EVERYTHING IN SIGHT.

What can we do?

Help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Helloooo, and welcome to GRF, the forum with answers for owners of Golden puppies.  what you've described is very, very typical. GR puppies explore with their mouths. You need to proactively train him that teeth do not ever touch human skin, clothes, etc. and the running around is called zoomies. It's a bit freaky the first time, but it is one of the more wonderful things about a puppy. 

Please search on here for "bite inhibition" and for a training program called "It's yer choice." you will find millions (well maybe not millions  ) of puppy parents have inquired about same. Lots of good advice on here. 

When your little one gets the zoomies, he's exorcising excess energy from his body. It will last for a few minutes and he'll stop by himself. Just get out if the way! I found my dog used to do it most--still does a bit--at the end of the day. 

Welcome to GRF. Hope you'll post some pics of your pup.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I think hockey equipment is on sale now that summer's in... maybe you can get some protective gear. Golden's are a very "mouthy" (as in everything goes into their yap) dog. I worked and worked and worked with Harley, my male who gobbled arms and legs like succulent porkloins and the only thing that worked was age. From 8 weeks to 1 year is a pain, after that you're set.

There are some trainnig things that help such as ignoring the animal completely or redirecting onto toys. When Harley got REALLY wound up I'd always grab a toy and play tug of war. It helped him stop biting me.


----------

